
Align: An extensible video chat platform that lets you build custom meeting apps - bweitzman
https://align.link
======
jsomau
Cool. What are you planning on exposing in the SDK? Will it simplify the
process of sending data between the clients? Will you be able to get raw
access to the audio and video data to create filters?

What apps are in development or available now to use?

~~~
bweitzman
The SDK gives developers a functional interface to responding to user
interactions in the different touchpoints of a meeting app. These include
things like a toolbar button, a sidebar view, and a video overlay. When
responding to these interactions, the SDK assists apps to perform a few key
side effects, things like mutating a shared state or sending an event to
another client. The SDK handles all of the connections and consistency there
so developers can focus on the unique value their apps can add.

We're currently working on a way to access raw audio + video, but it will
likely not be available in the initial release of the SDK.

Some of the apps that are available right now include

* an agenda to keep your meetings organized

* a handraise app with a built in queue

* an airhorn for blasting people who talk too long

* a minesweeper game you can play while you wait for meetings to start

* A shared youtube watching experience that anybody can pause or fastforward.

------
rikvanmechelen
I like the idea of an extendable video chat, I think google (and maybe Zoom)
is doing it for corporate. It's nice to see this for personal use.

One extension i'd like is a "spacially aware" video chat where you can move
around. i.e. you could only clearly hear the x people around you, and have the
rest as background buzz. This would mimic real life gatherings more. Is that
something that you could do with this platform?

------
rikvanmechelen
Don't be me, keep scrolling. It definitely took me a hot second to realize i
should scroll down.

------
bubbabish
Love the design here. Good work.

------
dab32952
love it

------
lillianw
cool!

